# Detroit Bus Driver dies after posting viral video about being coughed on by PAX



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

This is heartbreaking to know that he died from what happened. You can tell he was already getting a little congested and starting to get the sweats during his video rant

https://www.cnn.com/videos/health/2020/04/03/bus-driver-coughed-on-video-dies-detroit-vpx.cnn


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> This is heartbreaking to know that he died from what happened. You can tell he was already getting a little congested and starting to get the sweats during his video rant
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/health/2020/04/03/bus-driver-coughed-on-video-dies-detroit-vpx.cnn


In all probability, this bus driver had 100's of people with CV, and he had several people people scattering CV on his bus. Bus drivers and healthcare workers in similar situations.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I heard about that. It’s very sad. Here they’re having all bus pax to enter and exit through the back of the bus. The bus drivers I’ve seen are wearing masks. 

Yet the buses are still crowded, so bus drivers are still at a higher risk as are retail workers and health care workers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Here they're having all bus pax to enter and exit through the back of the bus.


They are doing that in the Capital of Your Nation, as well. They are not collecting fares, either. WMATA announced a round of service cutbacks earlier. Round Two takes effect Monday.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-52169002


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They are doing that in the Capital of Your Nation, as well. They are not collecting fares, either. WMATA announced a round of service cutbacks earlier. Round Two takes effect Monday.


They're not taking fares here either. Because the news said they were crowding too much on the bus, they're going to start having more busses.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I saw this a few days ago. What a tragic event. This bus driver obviously had other underling medical issues for dying that fast. Did you see him wiping the sweat from his forehead in a chilly Detroit day? 
I feel for his family and hope that they get justice. Did they ever catch that hideous turd?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I heard about that. It's very sad. Here they're having all bus pax to enter and exit through the back of the bus. The bus drivers I've seen are wearing masks.
> 
> Yet the buses are still crowded, so bus drivers are still at a higher risk as are retail workers and health care workers.


Clearly I don't understand how important public buses are to some

But to me there's no ****ing reason public buses should be in service right now what the **** are we talking about buses full of people?

Like you're not supposed to go out in public but you can get on a bus full of 20 people what the **** am I missing


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Clearly I don't understand how important public buses are to some
> 
> But to me there's no @@@@ing reason public buses should be in service right now what the @@@@ are we talking about buses full of people?
> 
> Like you're not supposed to go out in public but you can get on a bus full of 20 people what the @@@@ am I missing


I agree with you. Yet then I wonder how some, without cars, will get to work. I'm thinking the lower paid retail workers or CNA's. Or how some would get to the grocery store? Not everyone lives near a store they can walk to. I feel bad for the bus drivers.

https://www.wisn.com/article/riders-crowd-mcts-buses-even-with-safer-at-home-order/32038902


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I agree with you. Yet then I wonder how some, without cars, will get to work. I'm thinking the lower paid retail workers or CNA's. Or how some would get to the grocery store? Not everyone lives near a store they can walk to. I feel bad for the bus drivers.
> 
> https://www.wisn.com/article/riders-crowd-mcts-buses-even-with-safer-at-home-order/32038902


This is where my lack of sympathy or empathy works very well, I don't give a **** if you need to take the bus to go to work I don't give a **** if you have to walk half a mile to get to the grocery store if you. We shut down the whole ****ing economy you don't get your ****ing bus you ****ing *****.

I actually saw a bus on the street while I was driving a few days ago and it was slowing down to pull over to the bus stop head, and I thought to myself what the **** why our bus is still on the road

Obviously I guess their "essential" but that sounds like a ****ing really bad idea like that sounds like one of the worst ideas it doesn't make any ****ing sense God I could keep ranting but it's doesn't make any ****ing sense how are you going to close everything literally ****ing clothes everything ask people to stay inside and then you have the audacity to keep public buses operating


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> This is where my lack of sympathy or empathy works very well, I don't give a @@@@ if you need to take the bus to go to work I don't give a @@@@ if you have to walk half a mile to get to the grocery store if you. We shut down the whole @@@@ing economy you don't get your @@@@ing bus you @@@@ing @@@@@.
> 
> I actually saw a bus on the street while I was driving a few days ago and it was slowing down to pull over to the bus stop head, and I thought to myself what the @@@@ why our bus is still on the road
> 
> Obviously I guess their "essential" but that sounds like a @@@@ing really bad idea like that sounds like one of the worst ideas it doesn't make any @@@@ing sense God I could keep ranting but it's doesn't make any @@@@ing sense how are you going to close everything literally @@@@ing clothes everything ask people to stay inside and then you have the audacity to keep public buses operating


I

Yep, it doesn't make sense. It also doesn't make sense why places like Walmart are allowed to stay open and have massive amounts of people.

Yet I read how Walmart and Target are now limiting the number of shoppers. I'm not sure if that's just my area, or all over.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Clearly I don't understand how important public buses are to some
> 
> But to me there's no @@@@ing reason public buses should be in service right now what the @@@@ are we talking about buses full of people?
> 
> Like you're not supposed to go out in public but you can get on a bus full of 20 people what the @@@@ am I missing


The cities suffering the most are those reliant on public transportation like buses and subways. The brilliant mayors of those cities should have shut those down day one.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I had to take the bus to work last Monday after dropping off my car for an alternator replacement. Went in through the middle door. No fare, no other passengers. Drivers area was taped-off about a third of the way back from the bus. Said, "Hi," to the driver when I got on, not a word. Said, "Bye," to the driver when I got off, still not a word.

Spookiest bus ride I've ever taken in my life. Felt like Charon the ferryman was taking me across the River Styx.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Clearly I don't understand how important public buses are to some


Clearly, you don't; a city like NYC cannot operate without mass transit even when most people are staying home. Essential workers must get around, and people cannot use cars.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mbd said:


> In all probability, this bus driver had 100's of people with CV, and he had several people people scattering CV on his bus.


New findings of the studies regarding CV would indicate that you are correct, as infected people are carrying and spreading this disease and don't even realize they are infected.
Regardless, some people are just filthy pigs by habit; they take steamy shits in public restrooms and don't bother to wash hands, they sit behind you on a plane and hack cough sneeze the whole trip with no handkerchief to catch their snot, they dip their filthy fingers into the foods at the buffet line to have a taste before they decide if they now want to grab the serving spoon with their now saliva-laced fingers to add a scoop to the same plate they already used to eat their first serving of food......the list goes on.
The sad truth is, many people are just filthy stinky uncivilized uncultured pigs who lack couth. You can often recognize them by their lack of teeth and their lack of IQ. Avoid these people, your health is important.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> I saw this a few days ago. What a tragic event. This bus driver obviously had other underling medical issues for dying that fast. Did you see him wiping the sweat from his forehead in a chilly Detroit day?
> I feel for his family and hope that they get justice. Did they ever catch that hideous turd?


A large portion of the American public are in the same shoes as this bus driver. I know I am. I've been in personal transportation business for over 15 years and you end up looking just like this bus driver. Working 60+ hrs/wk, sitting all day and eating a bad diet leads to the underlining conditions that are at high risk from the covid virus.

Uber and lyft drivers really need to be safe out there. I know I'm not insured so I'm not taking any risks until this is under control.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I
> 
> Yep, it doesn't make sense. It also doesn't make sense why places like Walmart are allowed to stay open and have massive amounts of people.
> 
> Yet I read how Walmart and Target are now limiting the number of shoppers. I'm not sure if that's just my area, or all over.


I can absolutely verify that is the truth you will see very long lines at markets waiting to get inside the store right now because they are limiting the occupancy I don't know what the number is but they are lemonade how many people can be inside at once



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Clearly, you don't; a city like NYC cannot operate without mass transit even when most people are staying home. Essential workers must get around, and people cannot use cars.


That's exactly what a ****ing beta male would say


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> That's exactly what a @@@@ing beta male would say


Woo, please stop; you're hurting my widdle feewings.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> New findings of the studies regarding CV would indicate that you are correct, as infected people are carrying and spreading this disease and don't even realize they are infected.
> Regardless, some people are just filthy pigs by habit; they take steamy shits in public restrooms and don't bother to wash hands, they sit behind you on a plane and hack cough sneeze they whole trip with no handkerchief to catch their snot, they dip their filthy fingers into the foods at the buffet line to have a taste before they decide if they now want to grab the serving spoon with their now saliva-laced fingers to add a scoop to the same plate they already used to eat their first serving of food......the list goes on.
> The sad truth is, many people are just filthy stinky uncivilized uncultured pigs who lack couth. You can often recognize them by their lack of teeth and their lack of IQ. Avoid these people, your health is important.
> View attachment 442959


Amen


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> This is where my lack of sympathy or empathy works very well, I don't give a @@@@ if you need to take the bus to go to work I don't give a @@@@ if you have to walk half a mile to get to the grocery store if you. We shut down the whole @@@@ing economy you don't get your @@@@ing bus you @@@@ing @@@@@.
> 
> I actually saw a bus on the street while I was driving a few days ago and it was slowing down to pull over to the bus stop head, and I thought to myself what the @@@@ why our bus is still on the road
> 
> Obviously I guess their "essential" but that sounds like a @@@@ing really bad idea like that sounds like one of the worst ideas it doesn't make any @@@@ing sense God I could keep ranting but it's doesn't make any @@@@ing sense how are you going to close everything literally @@@@ing clothes everything ask people to stay inside and then you have the audacity to keep public buses operating


Needs a downvote button. If you're going to shutdown the busses then the exact same logic needs to be applied to those who use the busses. Shut them down too. No grocery stores, restaurants, or distribution services should be open because their employees shouldn't be mingling with customers who might be sick, not to mention that they can't get to work without the buses in many cases. In fact let's go one further and shut down the fire department and maybe even ambulances too. They definitely shouldn't be mingling with sick people and they do way too much of that. The only thing that should be open is the hospitals and police stations and everyone should be completely locked down with no way to get anything or go anywhere, but it's okay because they shouldn't be doing anything but staying home locked down.~


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Needs a downvote button. If you're going to shutdown the busses then the exact same logic needs to be applied to those who use the busses. Shut them down too. No grocery stores, restaurants, or distribution services should be open because their employees shouldn't be mingling with customers who might be sick, not to mention that they can't get to work without the buses in many cases. In fact let's go one further and shut down the fire department and maybe even ambulances too. They definitely shouldn't be mingling with sick people and they do way too much of that. The only thing that should be open is the hospitals and police stations and everyone should be completely locked down with no way to get anything or go anywhere, but it's okay because they shouldn't be doing anything but staying home locked down.~


Dumbest statement ever heard

@RDWRER *at that point might as well just shut down the hospitals and police too and just enjoy the chaos *


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Someone clearly doesn’t understand sarcasm.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Someone clearly doesn't understand sarcasm.


Yeah I ****ing do.

Let me paint the picture for you while you're ****ing statement is so stupid

I post saying why are public bus is running we shut down the entire economy but we will let people get inside a packed bus that doesn't make any ****ing sense. And then you because you disagree with that take that and say well if we can't have buses then we might as well shut down the whole ****ing everything else yeah that's ****ing stupid bro


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Someone clearly doesn't understand sarcasm.


You'll have to forgive him: his social awareness and basic cognitive functioning modules are defective.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Weird... Did someone say something? I feel like someone said something but I wasn’t really listening. Oh well, I guess it must not’ve been important.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They need 100% close down approach, like Wuhan. Get your bread and eggs, and keep your distance, even at home. Do it for 3-4 weeks. These congested cities will get hit , if they do it half way. Chinese way is the best way to deal with CV. It will be inconvenient for 3-4 weeks. Put the military on the streets.
Few days of not eating 3 times a day is not a big problem . Seattle closed it down right away, and it is working. Same for California.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I
> 
> Yep, it doesn't make sense. It also doesn't make sense why places like Walmart are allowed to stay open and have massive amounts of people.
> 
> Yet I read how Walmart and Target are now limiting the number of shoppers. I'm not sure if that's just my area, or all over.


Here both Target and Costco have limitations to enter. People wait outside in lines to get in and are actively encouraged to space out in line. At another Variety store here in the PNW called Fred Meyers there was no such procedure but there was a gloved employee sanitizing carts and making sure everyone took one of those.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Yet I read how Walmart and Target are now limiting the number of shoppers. I'm not sure if that's just my area, or all over.


Here, Trader Joe's and smaller Whole Paycheck stores are limiting the amount of shoppers allowed in the store at any one time. You see people standing on line outside as they practice their Social Distancing. An employee who wears a mask stands at the door and admits one from the line for each one that exits. The larger Whole Paycheck stores are not currently limiting entrants.

The stores have Social Distancing lines demarcated. In addition, in the Auto-Zap areas, only every other terminal is in use.

Wally World,Harris Teeter, CostCo, Safeway, Tar-ZHAY and Giant currently are not restricting the number of people in a store at a given time. The Grocery Clerks Local here wants government orders for all grocery stores to do this.

There are currently seven hundred fifty confirmed cases in the Capital of Your Nation and twenty one deaths. I am not sure of the figures for the suburbs, as Maryland and Virginia tend to report figures statewide to the Fourth Estate. There is an estimate in circulation of three thousand five hundred cases in the Washington Metropolitan Area.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I think the bus driver already had the CV that's why he was wiping sweat from his head. Alot of people in tip top shape have died just as quick from the CV.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I don't give a @@@@ if you need to take the bus to go to work I don't give a @@@@ if you have to walk half a mile to get to the grocery store if you. We shut down the whole @@@@ing economy you don't get your @@@@ing bus you @@@@ing @@@@@.


I take it you do _not_ support the idea of buses continuing to run?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I take it you do _not_ support the idea of buses continuing to run?


He's not really completely @@@@ing sure exactly what he @@@@ing supports now, but he's @@@@ing definitely @@@@ing opposed to some @@@@ing things and maybe a little @@@@ing in favor of other @@@@ing things, God @@@@ing damn it!!!!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I take it you do _not_ support the idea of buses continuing to run?


I would say that you can at least question the fact that public buses are still in operation that's what I'm saying



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> He's not really completely @@@@ing sure exactly what he @@@@ing supports now, but he's @@@@ing definitely @@@@ing opposed to some @@@@ing things and maybe a little @@@@ing in favor of other @@@@ing things, God @@@@ing damn it!!!!


Not gonna lie that might be the funniest shit I've ever read


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> He's not really completely @@@@ing sure exactly what he @@@@ing supports now, but he's @@@@ing definitely @@@@ing opposed to some @@@@ing things and maybe a little @@@@ing in favor of other @@@@ing things, God @@@@ing damn it!!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Yeah I @@@@ing do.
> 
> Let me paint the picture for you while you're @@@@ing statement is so stupid
> 
> I post saying why are public bus is running we shut down the entire economy but we will let people get inside a packed bus that doesn't make any @@@@ing sense. And then you because you disagree with that take that and say well if we can't have buses then we might as well shut down the whole @@@@ing everything else yeah that's @@@@ing stupid bro


Here they're now limiting 10 people on the bus plus the driver.

https://www.tmj4.com/news/coronavir...g-passengers-on-buses-to-10-beginning-april-8


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

If you watch the video you will see him with a rag wiping his head many times .
I think he already was sick with it and had a fever already .
Sorry he died from it but i have to point out what i seen on video .


----------

